# Adding buttermilk powder to your bread recipes....



## daveomak

I've been tweaking my bread recipe for a few years...   I use a bread machine...  usually make 1 loaf/week....
This is my recipe..
450 gms bread flour
45 gms Demerara sugar
20 gms dry buttermilk  ///  experimental loaf in the machine now has 20 gms dry milk powder....
12 gms kosher salt
12 gms yeast
12 gms gluten
12 gms Caraway seed
12 gms Dill seed
4 TBS butter
260 gms warm water
I was shooting for an acidic flavor in the bread similar to Deli Jewish Rye which is like a sour dough,  fermented... 
It's really good...
Well, I kept adding buttermilk powder in an attempt to get a more sour flavor....
My loaves kept getting smaller and more dense....   I love the increased density and sour flavor but the bread wouldn't rise properly....
NEWS FLASH !!!!
The BM powder was killing the yeast....      Cow’s milk has a pH of 6.7–6.9, compared with 4.4–4.8 for buttermilk...
Soooo, if you add BM to your bread recipe, be prepared to make some changes... 
A 1-2 gms change in BM powder can make a significant change in how your bread rises...
Carefully adjusting the gms. BM can make a very nice, more dense bread....  not that airy stuff that's not good for much....
Try adding a small amount to your regular bread recipe to tighten it up..  Play with the BM amount until you get a  perfect loaf...
NOTE.....  Volume measure does NOT work when trying to replicate a recipe...  use grams weights for all your measurements....


BM is healthy...   https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/buttermilk#what-it-is

I have an experimental loaf in the bread machine now...  in about 4 hours, I will show my results...

As I increased the BM powder, I had to increase the other ingredients proportionally to get a full sized loaf with the increased density...


----------



## Winterrider

You lost me at the part that cows had milk.  Ha ha!

I'm sure it will be very helpful information for some. Thanks Dave...


----------



## wild west

Hi Dave
Interesting...I haven't tried buttermilk powder. I have fermento...wonder if that would be an ok substitute. I make a rye bread that uses pickle juice as an ingredient. I'm not sure if a link is allowed but if your interested just Google     real ny Jewish rye bread    and give it a read. Not sure how authentic it is but if you follow the recipe it turns out real good.


----------



## bregent

Hmm, why not just make real rye bread with sourdough starter? Results will be much better than adding vinegar, which is the wrong flavor. There's a real easy way to maintain a starter that I've been using for the last 2 years that doesn't require a lot of attention:  








						No Muss No Fuss Starter
					

I thought I would make a post on how I keep my starter for those who have an interest in doing the same. My method is based on several wants. First, I don’t want to maintain or feed a starter for up to 16 weeks. Second, I want to keep as small amount of starter as possible so that I can bake a...




					www.thefreshloaf.com


----------



## daveomak

With real Jewish Rye you need a starter like sourdough....  Most bakeries use left over bread dough as the starter/mother...  Too much  work for me...   Dry ingredients into a bread machine is just right..

Anywho, I found out what I needed to know...
This loaf is with dry milk powder...  It's the same size as the 20 gms dry buttermilk...   
The dry BM recipe has a more acidic flavor..   When I went with `35 gms dry BM, the loaf was 1/2 sized compared to this loaf....   in 2 tests...

This loaf is 5x5x7" tall....  It's missing that sour flavor...   It's pretty dense at 1.85#'s  ...   I love it...  
Awesome bread....


----------

